# MAC in Salzburg (Austria)



## Swatch (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello!
  	I will be going to Austria this summer. Does anyone know if there is a MAC store in Salzburg? If so, where can I find it? The MAC website doesn't work 

  	Thank you!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been to Salzburg a few times, but I don't recall any MAC store (or department counter) in the city. It's a rather small city, so this does not come as a surprise. My guess is that the closest one is located in Munich (about 1 - 1,5 hours drive). Are you traveling from the US? If so, MAC products are much more reasonable priced in the US than in Europe. Enjoy Salzburg, it's a lovely and cute city, but it's not very fashion-forward.

  	PS: Maybe a local might have more insides if there is a hidden store that sells MAC.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 2, 2011)

As far as I know, there is only one (or 2?) MAC stores in Austria, and one is supposed to be in Vienna. In Salzburg you should be able to buy MAC at Marrionnaud. I don't know how up to date those infos are though. And I've been hearing for a while now that there will be an austrian MAC onlineshop soon.
  	I've been to Salzburg once, and everything was so expensive, I didn't buy anything, lol.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 2, 2011)

Does Marrionnaud carry MAC now?

  	I second your opinion on the prices in Salzburg. It's expensive!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 3, 2011)

I think so, think I read it in another forum. There was a list with all MAC counters and stores, but like I said I don't know how up to date that is.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 3, 2011)

Cool, that's good to know.


----------



## Ejka (Jul 4, 2011)

Swatch said:


> Hello!
> I will be going to Austria this summer. Does anyone know if there is a MAC store in Salzburg? If so, where can I find it? The MAC website doesn't work
> 
> Thank you!


	According to maccosmetics.de there is a counter at Marionnaud - the address is Getreidegasse 10, Salzburg. I'll be in Salzburg on 15 July and I can check in person if the counter is still there, but info on official sites is usually (or at least should be) up-to-date and reliable.


----------

